# Falsche SD-RAM Angabe



## Moleman (28. November 2004)

Hi,
ich habe mal wieder, wie so oft ein kleines Problem! Und zwar folgendes:
Also ich habe einen PC 1,4ghz etc... und auf diesem wollte ich Win XP installieren weil er bisher nur win 98 besaß. Also hab ich die win xp installations cd eingelegt und die installation startete auch allerdings kam nach der Standardüberprüfung die Meldung das Win XP mind. 64MB Ram benötigt und ich diese nicht hätte. Naja also hab ich dne PC aufgeschraubt und einen 256er Chip entdeckt... Naja also kurz aus- und wiedereingebaut aber er zeigte es immer noch an. Auch in WIN 98 wird angezeigt daß er nur 32MB statt 256 beitzt!
Jetzt ist meine Frage: Wieso zeigt er dass an? und Wie erkennt der PC daß es sich um 256 und nich um 32MB Ram handelt?

MfG
Mole


----------



## Tobias K. (28. November 2004)

moin



Vielleicht ist der FSB im BIOS falsch eingestellt, kanns mir aber nciht voratellen das es daran liegt. 


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## michaelwengert (29. November 2004)

Haben bei uns in der Firma auch so ein Problem.
Haben einen 256 RAM. Wenn ich den in den Rechner mit Win-NT einbaue
zeigt er mir immer nur 128 MB an. Selbst das BIOS erkennt beim hochfahren nur 128.
Der Rechner fährt auch nur dann hoch, wenn "qiuck power on self test" im BIOS eingeschaltet ist. Ansonst zählt der Rechner den RAM dauernd bis 128MB hoch und beginnt wieder von vorn.
In anderen Rechnern funktioniert der Stein perfekt.


----------



## Moleman (29. November 2004)

Tja und ohne die richtige erkennung kann ich nun mal kein win xp installieren... sollte ich vielleicht erst ma 2000 inst. und gucken ob der das richtig anzeigt? bitte heelfen


----------



## liquidbeats (29. November 2004)

Welche Firma ist der Hersteller des RAM?
wie ist dort angegeben das es sich um 256 MB RAM Handelt ?
Aufkleber?
auf einen der Chip´s?
oder auf der Platine?

BIOS Update Ggf. Probieren da Hardware inkompatibilität bestehen kann
Bank Wechseln?

sind mehrere Riegel eingesteckt?


Grüße


----------



## Moleman (3. Dezember 2004)

Hm Hersteller müsste Infineon sein...
ähm und kannst du mir mal erklären wie ich das Bios update?

MfG
Mole


----------



## TanTe (3. Dezember 2004)

liquidbeats hat recht ein Biosupdate koennte Abhilfe schaffen. Die meisten Bords akzeptieren nicht jeden Speicher durch ein Update koennte das Problem behoben werden. Falls nicht hilft nur eins Bord oder Ram tauschen.
Wenn du ein Biosupdate machen moechtest braucht du die genaue Bezeichnung des Mainbords.
Das Update mit Flash Tool(update tool) kannst du dir beim Hersteller runterladen. Beides auf eine Startdiskette kopieren und dann gib Ihm Saures!
(das flashtool starten und als parameter das update     z.B.  amiflash.exe  A7V266_1601.BIN)

Achtung: falls du das falsche Update geladen hast oder der Rechner kakt beim Flashen ab startet dein Rechner nicht mer.


----------

